# new to anesthesia



## TTcpc (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm fairly new to anesthesia, so if I'm incorrect, please let me know.  

I had a case that was similar but it also involved wound dressing not just wound vac removal and reapplication.  I went with 15852 which crosswalked to 00300.  I think you are in the right code area as far as anesthesia, but I did not see where the 97605 was in the anesthesia crosswalk book to cross over.


----------



## jdrueppel (Oct 29, 2009)

twtcpc,

What is the location of the wound?  As long as it was head, neck, or posterior trunk your coding is appropriate, however, if at a different location then it may be another ASA code (i.e. 00400/00920/00940).

Julie, CPC


----------



## TTcpc (Nov 3, 2009)

Julie, 

It was to the neck.  

Thank you for your help


----------

